
This software startup can tell your boss if you’re looking for a job - protomyth
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2016/09/06/this-software-startup-can-tell-your-boss-if-youre-looking-for-a-job-2/
======
gbrayut
Interesting that the article mentions Stack Overflow, as back in April we
changed our Terms Of Service to explicitly disallow these kinds of scrapers:
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/277369](http://meta.stackexchange.com/q/277369)

Of course that doesn't stop it from happening, but at least now we can send
notice and take action when we find scrapers.

------
pawadu
Idea for the next unicorn: _" our new startup can tell you if your boss is
using Joberate so you can get the hell out"_

We will have an IPO next week

~~~
asldjhcakjhc
>We will have an IPO next week

Not if Joberate acquires you first.

------
CM30
I'm sorry, but I find tools like this so questionable. The idea the boss
should know when his or her employees are planning to leave without even
asking seems like a Orwellian nightmare waiting to happen.

Reminds me of those apps people install to track friends and relatives.

~~~
joezydeco
Why is it wrong for a manager to understand the needs and motivations of their
employees? Sometimes you don't have to ask directly - there are other signals.

Rands covers a good portion of it here:
[http://randsinrepose.com/archives/bored-people-
quit/](http://randsinrepose.com/archives/bored-people-quit/)

~~~
artmageddon
While it's not wrong for a manager to try to make his/her employees happy, I
think the parent covered it when he/she mentioned the Orwellian aspect of it.
My other fear would be my employer deciding to see me out the door much more
quickly if they found out that I was looking for another job.

------
saddestcatever
Funny enough - it's all too common for a company to poach employees directly
from another job. It's an odd double standard (though understandable) that an
employee could get backlash for looking, but recruiters actively try and
poach.

